# Appletonianum album pollen?



## littlefrog (Dec 25, 2020)

Anybody have any pollen? I have plenty of the normal color variety but wanted to remake a cross with albinistic parents... Will gladly share some of the progeny if it gets to that point.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi LF, I have stored pollen of wolterianum album (syn appletonianum album). I can send you one part (aka half). See my post.

PM me if you think that fits your criteria.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hi LF, I have stored pollen of wolterianum album (syn appletonianum album). I can send you one part (aka half). See my post.
> 
> PM me if you think that fits your criteria.


ST won't let me start a conversation with you for some reason. But yes, I'd love that wolterianum pollen. They are synonymous as far as I know. I still keep the names separate in my collection, just in case...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2020)

littlefrog said:


> ST won't let me start a conversation with you for some reason. But yes, I'd love that wolterianum pollen. They are synonymous as far as I know. I still keep the names separate in my collection, just in case...


Ok I PM'ed you. See if you get it?


----------

